# Crib for Baby Poppet (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ever since I designed Baby Poppet I knew she needed a crib. I've tried several times to design her a crib but fail but this has been bugging me for a while and not one to give up I decided to just go for it and not stop until I had achieved it.

Then of course Baby Poppet would need a sleep sack to keep her cosy and warm and a pillow to snuggle into and of course her own little bear to keep her company! So this pattern has it all, crib, sleep sack, pillow and tiny teddy.

BUT this package does NOT include directions for Baby Poppet. Baby Poppet has her own listing here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/244833705/baby-poppets-including-doll-hair?ref=shop_home_active_11

Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/275114422/crib-sleep-sack-pillow-and-tiny-teddy?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crib-for-baby-poppet

Price: £3.50/$5.50 (prices may vary depending on exchange rate and added frees and tax for which I have no control)


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a lovely design, Pat and it will give any little one a wonderful time playing with their Baby Poppet! (Also some of us big ones! Lol!) The little Cuddly Bear is such a sweet little addition!

You are so creative and you keep us guessing! Looking forward to knitting this one soon!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Ever since I designed Baby Poppet I knew she needed a crib. I've tried several times to design her a crib but fail but this has been bugging me for a while and not one to give up I decided to just go for it and not stop until I had achieved it.
> 
> Then of course Baby Poppet would need a sleep sack to keep her cosy and warm and a pillow to snuggle into and of course her own little bear to keep her company! So this pattern has it all, crib, sleep sack, pillow and tiny teddy.
> 
> ...


Awwww Pat, this is just what I wanted. I know so many of us 'nagged' you for a simple sleep-suit, and so to get the whole caboodle is wonderful. I love that sleep-suit, and the easy Crib. Any chance of making a big one for an 8lb little girl. Lol. 
It's so thoughtful of you to pop in the extras. I know that little Teddy can be knitted up in such a short time, because I know from experience how easy the pattern is. 
My Baby Poppets can now be cuddled up safely for their own little sleep-over. Thank you Pat for this lovely pattern. As usual, you haven't let us down.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

The crib is just delightful, and I love all the extras! It is sure to be a big hit!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

The total package! Just darling!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Really cute


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Oh!!! I love the little crib! And the sleep sack! And the pillow! And...and...and... the little teddy!!! You are amazing! I would love to be inside your brain and try to figure out how you come up with such fabulous designs. I know this will be a fun and easy knit, just like all of your patterns. Well done, Pat!!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

What a wonderful set! This will be perfect for a special little girl. They do love tucking their babies to bed and will have lots of fun with this. You always include some special little extra for us in your patterns and the little teddy is perfect. Thank you Pat for another great pattern to add to my collection.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Dolls are no longer just for little girls!!! I know a little boy who loves Poppets and now even says "For Me?" when I am working on a baby doll of one type or another of Pat's patterns. If little girls can box and play football and baseball and lift weights, then why can boys not play with dolls??
I think it makes them more friendly and empathetic toward others. Maxwell loves his Poppets and his big baby friend. And this pattern is such a great addition to Baby Poppet! And, so many things in the pattern just proves that Pat knows her business. I know how long she worked with this crib but she had kept the other things a secret! Was startled to see so many things in one pattern! Thank you Pat and keep up the grand work. I love your patterns!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Dolls are no longer just for little girls!!! I know a little boy who loves Poppets and now even says "For Me?" when I am working on a baby doll of one type or another of Pat's patterns. If little girls can box and play football and baseball and lift weights, then why can boys not play with dolls??
> I think it makes them more friendly and empathetic toward others. Maxwell loves his Poppets and his big baby friend. And this pattern is such a great addition to Baby Poppet! And, so many things in the pattern just proves that Pat knows her business. I know how long she worked with this crib but she had kept the other things a secret! Was startled to see so many things in one pattern! Thank you Pat and keep up the grand work. I love your patterns!


You are so right DonnieK. I made babies for two of my grandsons. One wouldn't go to sleep without his "boy", as he called it.


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Another wonderful pattern, thankyou &#128522;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your generous comments  Means so much to me xx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Dolls are no longer just for little girls!!! I know a little boy who loves Poppets and now even says "For Me?" when I am working on a baby doll of one type or another of Pat's patterns. If little girls can box and play football and baseball and lift weights, then why can boys not play with dolls??
> I think it makes them more friendly and empathetic toward others. Maxwell loves his Poppets and his big baby friend. And this pattern is such a great addition to Baby Poppet! And, so many things in the pattern just proves that Pat knows her business. I know how long she worked with this crib but she had kept the other things a secret! Was startled to see so many things in one pattern! Thank you Pat and keep up the grand work. I love your patterns!


DITTO Donnie. xxxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Dolls are no longer just for little girls!!! I know a little boy who loves Poppets and now even says "For Me?" when I am working on a baby doll of one type or another of Pat's patterns. If little girls can box and play football and baseball and lift weights, then why can boys not play with dolls??
> I think it makes them more friendly and empathetic toward others. Maxwell loves his Poppets and his big baby friend. And this pattern is such a great addition to Baby Poppet! And, so many things in the pattern just proves that Pat knows her business. I know how long she worked with this crib but she had kept the other things a secret! Was startled to see so many things in one pattern! Thank you Pat and keep up the grand work. I love your patterns!


You are so right Donnie  Lovely to see you popping in.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> You are so right DonnieK. I made babies for two of my grandsons. One wouldn't go to sleep without his "boy", as he called it.


Interesting, my sons had teddies, don't know why I didn't offer them a cuddly doll


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat!Your patterns never cease to amaze me. I love each and everyone.x :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Gypsycream, that is fantastic. Thank you very much. I will buy that pattern next pension day. Your patterns are really great to knit, bringing pleasure to both the knitter and the recipient of the doll or animal.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wonderful! My 9 year old granddaughter wants a baby poppet for her birthday in August, so I'd better buy these patterns and get busy knitting! I love ALL your patterns Pat, but can't knit fast enough to keep up with you! Thanks for another great pattern!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Ever since I designed Baby Poppet I knew she needed a crib. I've tried several times to design her a crib but fail but this has been bugging me for a while and not one to give up I decided to just go for it and not stop until I had achieved it.
> 
> Then of course Baby Poppet would need a sleep sack to keep her cosy and warm and a pillow to snuggle into and of course her own little bear to keep her company! So this pattern has it all, crib, sleep sack, pillow and tiny teddy.
> 
> ...


Pat you are amazing! I finished a baby poppet before Christmas and the poor little thing is languishing in a bag in my craft room/office waiting to be put together. I don't know how you do it all and do it so beautifully!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Pat you are amazing! I finished a baby poppet before Christmas and the poor little thing is languishing in a bag in my craft room/office waiting to be put together. I don't know how you do it all and do it so beautifully!


A bag in your craft room is no place for a baby poppet!! She should be put together and snuggled up in her crib lol!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> A bag in your craft room is no place for a baby poppet!! She should be put together and snuggled up in her crib lol!


I know! I know! Finally finished all the bits and pieces for an elephant I was knitting and now I have to figure out how to put it together since the pattern doesn't really say. The baby poppet is next on the list. As cantankerous as this elephant is, she may be moved to the top of the list!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> A bag in your craft room is no place for a baby poppet!! She should be put together and snuggled up in her crib lol!


And don't laugh too hard at this, but I knitted an itty bitty bear and I have never done a nose as your pattern has it and apparently did not do it very well. I gave it to my niece for a baby shower and she thanked me for the very cute mouse!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

CBratt said:


> I know! I know! Finally finished all the bits and pieces for an elephant I was knitting and now I have to figure out how to put it together since the pattern doesn't really say. The baby poppet is next on the list. As cantankerous as this elephant is, she may be moved to the top of the list!


Oh dear about the elephant, I know it can be a struggle to put things together without good directions, hence my making up guides lol! Good luck, looking forwards to seeing both elephant and baby poppet


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

CBratt said:


> And don't laugh too hard at this, but I knitted an itty bitty bear and I have never done a nose as your pattern has it and apparently did not do it very well. I gave it to my niece for a baby shower and she thanked me for the very cute mouse!!


lol! you need to stuff it firmly!! I'm just doing a small bear and the muzzle gave me hard time, not convinced it's straight lol!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning Pat! An adorable little set to accompany the much loved Poppets..I am sure many will have this set on their needles soon..Hugs xo wendy


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh,My! What a perfect set for baby poppet!Now I am going to have to get busy and make this set for my granddaughter! Thanks for coming out with this pattern set-it just perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

some day......when there's grand kids (or I could just start having fun now!)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> some day......when there's grand kids (or I could just start having fun now!)


Start having fun


----------



## mollysmum (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Pat. Can't wait to get started, I couldn't have said it better Donnie K hope you are well.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Just bought the patterns so I wouldn't forget!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

CBratt said:


> Just bought the patterns so I wouldn't forget!


Thank you  Now you are committed and we'll want to see Baby Poppet cosy in her crib


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  Now you are committed and we'll want to see Baby Poppet cosy in her crib


Yes, I will feel guilty if she is not all made up and comfy and cosy!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really gorgeous but my teenage granddaughter has just gone off dolls. I'll have to keep the patterns until she grows up enough to love this ! ! !


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

All absolutely adorable, as always Pat. I just love that little sleep sack. You're a wonderful designer and these are going to be very well received.

Hugs Leanna x


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Adorable! You are so talented. Love your Baby Poppet pattern!!!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh my dear.. what a cute little crib, sleep sac and pillow that you have designed here. What more can a little baby poppet as for.. She is so cute and ready for her little nap too. Wonderful pattern.. easy to follow. Another winner for sure.. GREAT JOB Miss Pat.. I love it.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely addition. Ordered it, now need to find out if I actually ordered the Baby Poppet.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my, you are incredible....have Baby Poppet, happy to see you can now make her feel comfortable


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you folks


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Just google free knit doll crib and you will find a few which are free.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lalane said:


> Just google free knit doll crib and you will find a few which are free.


I don't feel this comment is apt on a post in the Designer's pattern shop.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I did likewise. isn't Pat a treasure?


----------

